# Semper Fi



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy 240th birthday Marines.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, and happy Veteran's Day to all tomorrow!

Hail to all present duty and past vets, moms 'n dads of those vets, brothers/sisters of them, wives and kids of those vets...cousins and grandmas and grandpas of them also..it's often more stressful on fam and friends while someone is in a combat zone than the vet!

Semper Fi amigo (although I was in the Army).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for serving .


----------

